# [OTA] (Rootable) Blur_Version.6.11.744.XT912.Verizon.en.US.zip **UPDATED**



## MistaWolfe

Razr CDMA Update:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IRC7YVU8

Use Zerg's one-click afterwards to get root back.

DISCLAIMER: not responsible yada yada yada

Or, you can wait for the preroot to drop, which will be soon.


----------



## PillClinton

Hi mistawolfe, I just want to confirm, after accepting & installing the OTA, you are able to keep root? I never did the forever root procedure. The update was just pushed to my phone, but I didn't install yet

Without doing p3's forever root, can anyone confirm or deny whether the update actually removes root?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## PillClinton

What do you mean by "root is back and forth? "

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## MistaWolfe

Do NOT take the update, unless you want to lose root. Nitro and gang will have a prerooted zip up shortly.

I "had" root, was able to get into root explorer and TB, then it basically went away and said denied. I can confirm that you will lose root on this, even if using p3's forever root.

I'm rootless now. Not too happy, but that's my fault for jumping the gun.


----------



## PillClinton

Thanks for the quick response!! Is there anyway to postpone installation for longer than 1 hour, other than to continue pressing "install later? "

On another note, have u noticed any performance improvements?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## garywojdan81

Anyone using supercurio's ota root keeper?


----------



## MistaWolfe

PillClinton said:


> Thanks for the quick response!! Is there anyway to postpone installation for longer than 1 hour, other than to continue pressing "install later? "
> 
> On another note, have u noticed any performance improvements?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


I think you can just stall it another hour after the hour.

Performance improvements? Hell no. My mobile connection is garbage, where it was perfect before. I keep losing data.


----------



## PillClinton

garywojdan81 said:


> Anyone using supercurio's ota root keeper?


Link?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## PillClinton

MistaWolfe said:


> I think you can just stall it another hour after the hour.
> 
> Performance improvements? Hell no. My mobile connection is garbage, where it was perfect before. I keep losing data.


Damn that sucks. Did the OTA flash a new kernel &/or radio? Or just system updates?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## MistaWolfe

PillClinton said:


> Damn that sucks. Did the OTA flash a new kernel &/or radio? Or just system updates?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


I'm not sure to be honest, only had the phone for a few days and I'm not familiar with the build numbers like I was with my bionic. One of the main parts of the update was for 3g/4g issues, so I imagine kernel/radio might be included. I would throw up a screenshot but I don't have root









Tell me what you have and I'll tell you if it's different. I think the kernel is but I'm not 100% --- it looks a little different.


----------



## PillClinton

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm not sure to be honest, only had the phone for a few days and I'm not familiar with the build numbers like I was with my bionic. One of the main parts of the update was for 3g/4g issues, so I imagine kernel/radio might be included. I would throw up a screenshot but I don't have root
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you have and I'll tell you if it's different. I think the kernel is but I'm not 100% --- it looks a little different.


OK here u go









Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## joelbionic

Are you guys on the soak test list? Really wanna avoid getting an OTA at this point while I'm sleeping. I guess I need to cut data while I'm sleeping huh?

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## detr0yt

thank god im using safestrap and on razrx


----------



## thefuzz

So I'm on RazrX V1, and I did the forever root mod, am I still going to get the ota pushed to my phone? I'm also on safestrap so I do have my non-safe ROM as well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Does anyone need the 748 zip? I downloaded it and saved it to my sd card. Let me know.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## garywojdan81

PillClinton said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


It's in the market under Voodoo OTA RootKeeper.


----------



## epphllps

benefit14snake said:


> Does anyone need the 748 zip? I downloaded it and saved it to my sd card. Let me know.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'd like to have it. Was pushed to my phone when I was on safestrap using RAZRX and when I disable strap and went to stock rooted rom it was never pushed back. Blows.


----------



## epphllps

thefuzz said:


> So I'm on RazrX V1, and I did the forever root mod, am I still going to get the ota pushed to my phone? I'm also on safestrap so I do have my non-safe ROM as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


It was pushed to my phone under the same setup but I doubt it would install correctly. If you switch back to your normal stock rom it probably won't get pushed back. This is what happened to me and now I'm looking for the zip so I can update.


----------



## benefit14snake

Same thing happened to my with razrx. I happen to save the file tho. Wont work in safeboot or whatever its called (vol up + vol down + power) it aborts. Ill try with no safestrap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## PillClinton

joelbionic said:


> Are you guys on the soak test list? Really wanna avoid getting an OTA at this point while I'm sleeping. I guess I need to cut data while I'm sleeping huh?
> 
> Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


I never signed up for anything! Maybe VZW added me to a test list since I've had issues? Doubt it though


----------



## mhous33

this is probably a stupid question, but have you tried to re-root with the zergRush exploit?


----------



## epphllps

So you can reroot? If this update kills root I'm definitely not interested.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## epphllps

mhous33 said:


> this is probably a stupid question, but have you tried to re-root with the zergRush exploit?


Beat me to it. This is what i want to know. I heard you can reroot just fine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## PillClinton

joelbionic said:


> Really wanna avoid getting an OTA at this point while I'm sleeping. I guess I need to cut data while I'm sleeping huh?


You could also just turn the phone off right? Or would it auto-install when you turn it back on?


----------



## PillClinton

mhous33 said:


> Beat me to it. This is what i want to know. I heard you can reroot just fine.


I am holding off on the installation until I hear more feedback.


----------



## z28nck33

What's the previous version? I looked at both my gf and my dads razr and they are already on this


----------



## PillClinton

z28nck33 said:


> What's the previous version? I looked at both my gf and my dads razr and they are already on this


I believe the OTA is .748 if I'm not mistaken. .744 is the stock build.


----------



## MistaWolfe

I'm not in the soak test. It was pushed to my phone, but I had an option to accept. Under sounds, you can scroll down and there is an option to get a notification for OTAs. I clicked it. This is out of soak and official.

I did try the zerg root. It said success but failed at the end because Superuser was already present.

I will go down to my desktop and post all the info of the update.

And again, to reiterate, this will not automatically install. Just like any other update.


----------



## joelbionic

PillClinton said:


> You could also just turn the phone off right? Or would it auto-install when you turn it back on?


Phone = alarm clock

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## MistaWolfe

I'm back and ROOTED! Tried the zerg method again and it worked this time. Reposting my link to the update.

And yes, it's official. It was pushed to my phone- no soak test.


----------



## PillClinton

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm back and ROOTED! Tried the zerg method again and it worked this time. Reposting my link to the update.
> 
> And yes, it's official. It was pushed to my phone- no soak test.


Awesome! Glad to hear it!


----------



## PillClinton

Any reason why the OTA won't install on my phone? Rooted stock system, all stock apps are present & I unfroze everything that was frozen. Still, tried three times using the update that was pushed to my phone, and it keeps failing?

Edit: A changed boot animation & different battery icon are the only real changes I've made. Would that cause it to fail?


----------



## MistaWolfe

PillClinton said:


> Any reason why the OTA won't install on my phone? Rooted stock system, all stock apps are present & I unfroze everything that was frozen. Still, tried three times using the update that was pushed to my phone, and it keeps failing?
> 
> Edit: A changed boot animation & different battery icon are the only real changes I've made. Would that cause it to fail?


Yes sir, those would be it I believe. This will help: http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/251-rom-stock-odexed-rooted-rom-744-system/page__gopid__1988#entry1988


----------



## PillClinton

MistaWolfe said:


> Yes sir, those would be it I believe. This will help: http://www.droidrzr...._1988#entry1988


I restored stock boot animation & battery icon, restored system font (forgot about that one), defrosted all apps. Restarted. Downloaded & attempted to install again, still fails









The file at the link you posted... is that flashed in stock recovery or CWM?


----------



## PillClinton

I have a nandroid I can restore to, prior to freezing anything or making any changes. Gonna restore that backup & then attempt to take the OTA. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MistaWolfe

PillClinton said:


> I have a nandroid I can restore to, prior to freezing anything or making any changes. Gonna restore that backup & then attempt to take the OTA. We'll see how that goes.


That's what I would do. Install through stock recovery.


----------



## dipsetdiplomat

The update file doesn't work for me. I restored a stock backup and it didn't work, and i flashed nitros stock razr .zip and it didn't work.


----------



## PillClinton

MistaWolfe said:


> That's what I would do. Install through stock recovery.


Working on it now, wish me luck!


----------



## MistaWolfe

dipsetdiplomat said:


> The update file doesn't work for me. I restored a stock backup and it didn't work, and i flashed nitros stock razr .zip and it didn't work.


Did you apply it through stock recovery?


----------



## dipsetdiplomat

MistaWolfe said:


> Did you apply it through stock recovery?


Yes I installed it through the stock recovery. I was still rooted, should I unroot?


----------



## PillClinton

So far, no matter what I try it doesn't want to work! I have nandroided back & tried to update that way, no go. Did a factory reset, and it said I was up to date. Finally I downloaded MistaWolfe's link & tried to flash in stock recovery & it still failed. Not sure what to do next?


----------



## STiK

Would anyone be willing to zip up and share their non-safe /systemorig, and /system backup for Safestrap? It seems as though I did my non-safe backup after I installed something in safe mode which overwrites /preinstall :| The updater is comparing some files in /preinstall and this causes an issue. If anyone could share those it would be great.

I actually might get away with just adding the /preinstall/KnowYourDevice directory. So maybe if someone has that pre patch and can zip that up, that might work also.


----------



## konellaz

How do I send you my Safestrap backup? ? I also have a nice write up here.

http://www.droidrzr....2.verizon.en.us
Ota 6.11.748.xt912.verizon.en.us

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Can any one that was running razrx give some insight? I went back to safe and even uninstalled safe strap and it looks like im missing the know your device directory. Please help

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dipsetdiplomat

Safestrap does something to the pre install folder. I dont know how to fix it but i restored a backup and that fixed my problem.


----------



## dipsetdiplomat

Also the ota updated but at the end it said bp.img update failed. Does anyone now what this means because everything else went fine and my system even reads 6.11.748.XT912


----------



## benefit14snake

Well if any one knows how to fix what safestrap does please let me know. System restore does nothing for anyone thinking about doing it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## epphllps

benefit14snake said:


> Well if any one knows how to fix what safestrap does please let me know. System restore does nothing for anyone thinking about doing it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Same issue here. I can't install b/c of the /preinstall folder problem and I used safestrap previously too. Hope someone can help.


----------



## STiK

Safestrap installs your second system into /preinstall which is why that folder is altered. When you first installed safestrap, you should have imediately made a non-safe backup before switching to safe-mode and doing any installs. If you go back to non-safe and restore that backup, your /preinstall folder should be intact. If you made any installs in safe-mode like I did then went back and made a non-safe backup, it will have made a backup with the modified /preinstall folder. As far as the question about how to share a backup, I just need the systemorig.ext3.tar and system.ext3.tar files in your /internal storage/safestrap/backups/nonsafe-********* folder. Not data or cache cause I doubt you want to be handing those out to anyone


----------



## nitroglycerine33

I will have a fix for everyone shortly. I have a stock odexed rooted rom that will fix all system issues and I am awaiting the files for the preinstall fix. I will upload the preinstall fix shortly.


----------



## joelbionic

I haven't received any update notifications. If its no improvement I'm not worried about it tho

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## STiK

nitroglycerine33 said:


> I will have a fix for everyone shortly. I have a stock odexed rooted rom that will fix all system issues and I am awaiting the files for the preinstall fix. I will upload the preinstall fix shortly.


Thank you sir... Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## epphllps

STiK said:


> Safestrap installs your second system into /preinstall which is why that folder is altered. When you first installed safestrap, you should have imediately made a non-safe backup before switching to safe-mode and doing any installs. If you go back to non-safe and restore that backup, your /preinstall folder should be intact. If you made any installs in safe-mode like I did then went back and made a non-safe backup, it will have made a backup with the modified /preinstall folder. As far as the question about how to share a backup, I just need the systemorig.ext3.tar and system.ext3.tar files in your /internal storage/safestrap/backups/nonsafe-********* folder. Not data or cache cause I doubt you want to be handing those out to anyone


Big thanks for that explanation.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclarke88

Out of curiosity, has everyone recieved the OTA or is it still being pushed out? I still havent received a notification for it.


----------



## PillClinton

jtclarke88 said:


> Out of curiosity, has everyone recieved the OTA or is it still being pushed out? I still havent received a notification for it.


I think it is still rolling out to people. I had it, but after installation failed, I did a factory reset to try and resolve the issue. Now, when I check for an update it shows that I am up to date?


----------



## Dewar

PillClinton said:


> I think it is still rolling out to people. I had it, but after installation failed, I did a factory reset to try and resolve the issue. Now, when I check for an update it shows that I am up to date?


Same thing here...installation failed twice for me. It let me download the update 2 separate times. Mine says I'm up to date as well. I wish I would have never installed safestrap then I wouldn't be in this situation. I hope nitroglycerine33 comes up with a fix for this...

The OP started a new thread stating that his data is even worse with the update. Maybe this is a good thing.


----------



## MistaWolfe

jtclarke88 said:


> Out of curiosity, has everyone recieved the OTA or is it still being pushed out? I still havent received a notification for it.


I basically forced it. Go into settings, click sounds, then check "Software Update Notifications" -- then reboot. I rebooted a few times and Voila!! It gave me a notification.


----------



## detr0yt

How to uninstall safe strap.. Qoute directly from.hashcode...

To remove Safestrap it's best to boot back into the "non-safe" system, and use the Safestrap App's button labeled "Remove Recovery". Then uninstall the Safestrap.apk from the phone.

That way you know the hijack is removed from your system and you're running the system you want... Don't try and remove Safestrap while in your safe system, as you won't be able to get back into it on the next boot, and your data will be mis-matched (booting into the non-safe system w/ safe system data)


----------



## Dewar

detr0yt said:


> How to uninstall safe strap.. Qoute directly from.hashcode...
> 
> To remove Safestrap it's best to boot back into the "non-safe" system, and use the Safestrap App's button labeled "Remove Recovery". Then uninstall the Safestrap.apk from the phone.
> 
> That way you know the hijack is removed from your system and you're running the system you want... Don't try and remove Safestrap while in your safe system, as you won't be able to get back into it on the next boot, and your data will be mis-matched (booting into the non-safe system w/ safe system data)


what if I have already removed safestrap? If I reinstall it, then remove the way you mentioned will that solve my probelms?


----------



## detr0yt

I really don't know....but if i.was you and you were going to try and take this... I would do a complete factory reset to be safe before I would try and update to this... That way you k now you are completely back to stock... Seems pretty full proof to me... But then again i'm.no.dev either... But I factory reset takes you back.to day one.. Before anything was ever done to your phone..


----------



## detr0yt

detr0yt said:


> I really don't know....but if i.was you and you were going to try and take this... I would do a complete factory reset to be safe before I would try and update to this... That way you k now you are completely back to stock... Seems pretty full proof to me... But then again i'm.no.dev either... But I factory reset takes you back.to day one.. Before anything was ever done to your phone..


but make sure you are in. non safe mode "original stock ROM mode" before you do a factory reset...


----------



## PillClinton

detr0yt said:


> I really don't know....but if i.was you and you were going to try and take this... I would do a complete factory reset to be safe before I would try and update to this... That way you k now you are completely back to stock... Seems pretty full proof to me... But then again i'm.no.dev either... But I factory reset takes you back.to day one.. Before anything was ever done to your phone..


Not using safe strap here. I did a factory reset prior to attempting to install the OTA, and it still failed for me?


----------



## STiK

No luck on getting the preinstall files eh?


----------



## MistaWolfe

STiK said:


> No luck on getting the preinstall files eh?


Nitro is working on it.


----------



## Dewar

Factory reset via recovery and in settings did not work.

Help me Nitro. You're my only hope.


----------



## Dewar

does anyone know how to do this?

I attempted as many did to update the new OTA. I constantly got an error 7 after the install failed as the install looked at my Preinstall files. After any number of attempts, I used a standard Preinstall directory. I deleted the current Preinstalled, using Root Explorer I did a copy paste. Bingo, Bango, Bongo. Install Complete!!

Here is a link to a dropbox copy of the preinstall.

http://dl.dropbox.co.../preinstall.zip

Posted this on a couple of forums - just wanted to help if I can.


----------



## benefit14snake

The preinstall worked great!! Just got done taking the ota. Thanks a ton! By the way, do not copy the preinstall and merge folders as this will not work. Delete your preinstall first then copy and merge.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## piccit

Verizon pushed the update to me last night (didn't do anything special, not in pre-soak, just got the popup that the update was ready to download/install).

I was running stock ROM (nothing blocked/frozen), rooted, with safestrap installed (never flashed a second ROM tho -- just used it to make a NAND backup).

Update installed w/out problems. I was able to get root back with zerg rush on first try (read: no need for root-keeping shenanigans!). I had to launch the safestrap app and click 'install recovery' again to get the safestrap boot menu back.

I don't have 4g in my apartment and I've barley used the camera in general, so I can't really comment on the changes.

EDIT: Just an FYI, messing with the root-keeping method that involves adding chmod's to the mount script soft-bricked my phone when I tried (which is why I was running a stock ROM when the update got pushed out to me). I DID NOT go through any special root-keeping methods to get root back on the other side.


----------



## Zonam23

I updated today and kept root


----------



## jay-droid65

Was pushed OTA yesterday morning and successfully updated to 748. Last evening I reinstalled safestrap and flashed Razrx to my safe system. overnight I was again pushed the OTA update. I believe it's due to Razrx being built on 744 system and OTA sees it as such. My radio and Kernel appear to be the updated ones from 748. Has anybody else experienced this yet? Have been stalling update till I get info


----------



## rinzes

I had perm root installed and I took the OTA and lost root. I just re-rooted using DooMLoRD_v3 and regained root back.


----------



## joelbionic

Can someone post a download for knowyourdevice preinstall file pleeeeeeease

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jay-droid65

joelbionic said:


> Can someone post a download for knowyourdevice preinstall file pleeeeeeease
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Look a cpl pages back on 12/21 there is a link 4 the preinstall file.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe

I figured out how I got this before everyone else. My phone is a refurb and the previous owner must have signed up for the soak test. When you sign up for those you have to give your device MEID.

Makes sense. Mine's been running fine the last couple of days. It must have been bad timing on my part with Verizon's outage.


----------



## CHRIS42060

MistaWolfe said:


> I figured out how I got this before everyone else. My phone is a refurb and the previous owner must have signed up for the soak test. When you sign up for those you have to give your device MEID.
> 
> Makes sense. Mine's been running fine the last couple of days. It must have been bad timing on my part with Verizon's outage.


Not everyone who received the soak test was signed up through the MFN. Only a percentage are MFN members the remaining phones pushed the soak test are random and don't know its coming to their phone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Yeah kind of wish i didnt take it. Terrible battery life and random data drops. Didnt have either of those before..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Y.Daddy

Hi, MistaWolfe!

I want to get help. Sorry, my english short.

My razr is Korea Razr.(XT910S)
And i have OTA update file. This OTA update file can not root after flash.
I already flash and can't root.
There is no way to get back to the previous version.

As you OTA update file is modify possible?

Would you please any help me?
Thanks.


----------



## MistaWolfe

J.Y.Daddy said:


> Hi, MistaWolfe!
> 
> I want to get help. Sorry, my english short.
> 
> My razr is Korea Razr.(XT910S)
> And i have OTA update file. This OTA update file can not root after flash.
> I already flash and can't root.
> There is no way to get back to the previous version.
> 
> As you OTA update file is modify possible?
> 
> Would you please any help me?
> Thanks.


You can tweak out the update I linked to if you wish.


----------

